# sparkling gouramis and licorice gouramis



## jpalimpsest (Dec 18, 2012)

I am considering keeping sparkling gouramis (Trichopsis pumilus) and licorice gouramis (Parosphromenus deissneri) together in a 38 gallon, well-planted tank. I have read conflicting information about their compatibility. Some sites indicate they are ideal tankmates, another indicates they will fight. 

Does anyone have experience keeping these fish together? If so, do you recommend keeping a single specimin of each? pairs? trios? Finally, what schooling fish would you recommend?

Also, what is your experience with keeping licorice gouramis in general. I understand they can be a difficult fish to keep. I'm wondering if anyone has successfully kept them in less than ideal conditions (i.e. pH ~7.5, clean (no tannins) water, etc.)


Thanks in advance for any insight you can offer.


----------



## jpalimpsest (Dec 18, 2012)

One more question: Can you think of another fish with a similar appearance to the licorice gourami that would be suitable tankmates for sparkling gouramis? I quite love the look of the licorice gourami, but I'm nervous about their fragility. My only idea is pencil fish.


----------

